# GRCA National Specialty Callbacks and Results



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Both the Amateur and the Qualifying completed two series today. The Amateur first series ended around 4:00. The Amateur took a long time due to many no birds with the swift rooster pheasant flyers. The second series ended about 5:30 so there was little time to post the first series callbacks while running dogs in the second series. Here are the second series callbacks in both stakes. 

Unofficial Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series (22 dogs):

4,5,6,7,8,10,11,12,20,22,23,25,27,28,29,30,33,36,39,41,42,43

The rotation is 18, so dog #20 starts.
Amateur Scratches: 9,14,34,44

Unofficial Qualifying Callbacks to the 3rd series (21 dogs);

1,3,7,9,11,17,18,19,20,21,24,25,26,29,31,34,40,41,42,43,44

Sorry, I don't know the scratches or the rotation in the Qual.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Judy...


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Go Gus! and John


----------



## 1gunner (Jan 28, 2015)

labsforme said:


> Go Gus! and John


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the updates. 
Disregard my other post.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 4th series (15 dogs):

5,6,7,8,10,11,20,22,23,25,27,30,39,41,43

Dog 7 starts.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you, Judy
Suzanne


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 3rd series (18 dogs):

3,4,6,7,9,14,18,24,25,26,29,33,37,38,39,40,41,42

Dog 18 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qualifying Results:

1st - Louie - Murillo
2nd - Ruby - Thompson
3rd - Roxy - Morey
4th - Gunner - Fuller
RJ - Forest - Curry/Gassner

JAM's: 1, 3, 9, 17, 18, 19, 20, 26, 29, 34, 41, 42


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Jessie - Fuller
2nd - Tee - Grammer
3rd - Gus - Robinson
4th - Lacy - Zahornacky
RJ - Otter - Otterness

JAM's: 10, 11, 20, 23, 27, 41, 43


----------



## Codatango (Aug 2, 2009)

# 19 Also got a JAM in the Qual – it got skipped over in the announcements at the ribbon ceremony.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Louie and Nancy!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I added #19 to the Qualifying JAM's in my post. Thanks for the correction, Debbie.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Callbacks to 4th series (13 dogs):

3,4,7,9,18,24,26,29,33,39,40,41,42

Dog #7 starts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Results:

1st - Forman - T. Otterness
2nd - Lacy - Zahornacky
3rd - Trek - Myers
4th - Libby - Johnson
RJ - Chewey - Heye

JAM's: 24,33,40,41,42


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Derby Results:

1st - Aubrey - Newton/Totten
2nd - Massey - Huynh
3rd - Auggie 2 - Castillo/Gassner
4th - Ricky - Curry/Gassner
RJ - Ben - Gassner & Whiteley/Gassner

JAM's: 3, 13, 14, 17


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reporting Judy


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st - Aubrey - Newton/Totten
> 2nd - Massey - Huynh
> ...


Congratulations to all but a BIG kudos to Gassner and Ben, I had the pleasure of spending time with Gassner and his team from Florida earlier in the week, great bunch of people. 

Good job on getting that 10 month old puppy through his second derby!


----------

